# Good mixes ?



## Brandy456 (Aug 4, 2009)

So it's illegal here to own a pure pitbull, but once I move out I want one.. so it's going to have to be mixed. What do you think would be the good 'other half' I thought of a lab.. not bad.. good qualitys in both =) and they'd really bring out the best in eachothers breed. 



What do you think would be a good mix ?


----------



## missyscove (Aug 4, 2009)

American Staffordshire Terrier?

That'd give you the closest thing to a pit you can get.

Just kidding.

Why don't you just take a look in shelters and see who you fall in love with? About 85% of the dogs that come into our shelter are american staff or pit bull or some mix of one of those.


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, i was thinking more.. breeder. Since *i've heard..not to sure if its true* only breeders can have a pure pitbull, for well, mix-breeding perposes since it's illegal to have a pure if you're not. 
=) 
Not alot of shelters around here have pits... and I've ALWAYS wanted one.. my brothers uncle has a pure (from before the law) and he's the best, most loyal dog ever.. =) 
I was thinking also, a boxer mix.. =)


----------



## CKGS (Aug 4, 2009)

They definetly have a bad rap. I had one growing up and he was my best bud. The sad thing is that now you do have to watch who you are getting one from as many bloodlines aren't the best for a pet. 
I do love this breed though but do watch what you get and where you get from. Good luck with your search.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 4, 2009)

Its the deed, not the breed! I am one of the many people who refuses to believe Pits are mean due to bloodlines.


Brandy...don't go to a breeder that is breeding for mixed breed dogs. You will be supporting bad practices. Reputable breeders don't mix breed dogs.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 4, 2009)

You really need to check the law over really well. From what I have heard, it is poorly worded and if there is any issue with your dog, you have to prove it is not a pit bull, they don't have to prove it is. Any dog that looks like a pit bull can be classified as one, even if it isn't. A stocky lab could be considered a pit bull if there is someone who really doesn't like you. Under the provincial law, pit bulls are defined as American pit bull terrier, Staffordshire bull terrier, American Staffordshire bull terrier or any dog that looks similar. If you do have one, it has to be leashed, muzzled and neutered.
I don't mean to put a damper on you getting a mix, but you do need to know what you are getting yourself into with one. I am not sure that you can even adopt a pit bull since you did not have one when the ban went into effect. 

Pit bull mixes can be just about anything. I think labs are common as well as shepherds. You can keep an eye on different rescues in your area. Some will let you be put on a waiting list for a breed, you do have to go through the adoption process, but you get to know about a dog before it is put up to the general public. 

You could get another 'bully' breed. If you can find a good breeder and get it registered, you would be able to prove that it is not one of the breeds that is banned. I would get a breed or mix that isn't banned and will not give you much trouble with the law. It seems a bit unfair to get a dog only to have to keep it muzzled and leashed. 

If you are planing on leaving Ontario all together, you would have more options in getting one. You would have to check local by-laws, but you would have some freedom on where you move to. You could even choose a city based on it's by-laws. Calgary doesn't have any breed bans and have a Dangerous Dog legislation which is basically punishing the deed, not the breed.


----------



## CKGS (Aug 4, 2009)

Not mean but some bloodlines have been bred for aggression/drive that many everyday pet owners cannot handle. This is true for many breeds of dogs.

Many border collies aren't great kid dogs because of their high excitability and drive. They will nip alot and even break skin doing it. Great dogs and very intelligent in the right hands. 

I am in no way against the APBT breed but do believe that research needs to be done but I believe that needs to happen regardless of the pet. I, in fact, love the breed. My first dog was one and he saw me through many, many rough times as a child with an alcoholic father. 
He was a great dog. I will never forget him.


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't care really for other 'bully' breeds, not what I want. 

As for the breeder, I thought breeders do that? no ? 
Hmm. . but i'd want it mixed with a well natured dog.. like a lab, or a boxer. But I don't want it mixed with something that will alter its appearance, the beauty..


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 4, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> I don't care really for other 'bully' breeds, not what I want.
> 
> As for the breeder, I thought breeders do that? no ?
> Hmm. . but i'd want it mixed with a well natured dog.. like a lab, or a boxer. But I don't want it mixed with something that will alter its appearance, the beauty..



You should really pick a dog for its personality, not beauty. Sure, some dogs I just "ooo & aahhh" over because they are gorgeous, but I over look them because it might not be the right dog for my family.

Many dogs are sitting in shelters right now because they are too "ugly" to be adopted. It is always the gorgeous animals that get adopted first even though they may be of poor personality/have issues when the "ugly" animal could be the perfect fit!

Just something to think about...


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 4, 2009)

I ment the appearance, like if i could choose, i'd rather not mix it with something like a poodle (the big ones) because it wouldnt look as much like a pitbull which is the breed I want, but cannot have because stupid laws. =)


----------



## Spring (Aug 4, 2009)

Good luck with whatever dog you may choose in the future! I try to be open minded about 'bully breeds' but I still find myself wary if I don't know the owners. Mainly because these breeds have gotten the stereotype because of their looks as aggressive, powerful, and some other negative aspects - so some people LOOK for these type of dogs for their own image. Rather than go with a dog that's stereotyped as more gentle (Even though they can be just as dangerous)like a lab or something... they would rather be seen as "Ohh, I have a pitbull.. I must be tough". I know you are definitely not that tpye of person Brandy, but I've known A LOT of people with this mindset, so I am a bit wary of the tougher looking dogs because people can be ignorant thinking if their dog is tough, it must mean they are.


----------



## Saudade (Aug 4, 2009)

The argument of breed/deed is powered by misinformation. It is like saying a hand raised tiger will not bite your arm off the second it gets a chance (Siegfried and Roy anyone?)
Animals can be aggressive because of their bloodlines, they can and will attack and hurt you badly.
Animals are not cute cuddly creatures, they are all essentially ANIMALS. When people remove the misconception that a pet is a pet and a wild animal is a wild animal and neither share any traits, arguments like this won't arise.
This is not saying a pitbull will, but they have a much higher chance of attacking. Any person who has worked with animals knows that some breeds are much more aggressive.
In rabbits Polish's are a great example of this, the famed guard rabbits of the world, they'll take your arm off if they get a chance.
I wouldn't suggest a pitbull for you brandy, I wouldn't suggest them for anyone, they've been bred for aggression.
If you want a guard dog get one that has been bred for obedience, a suggestion would be a german shepherd.
If you just want a companion get a labrador or a golden retriever.
If you want something that statistically has a much higher chance of chewing your face off? By all means get a pitbull.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 4, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> The argument of breed/deed is powered by misinformation. It is like saying a hand raised tiger will not bite your arm off the second it gets a chance (Siegfried and Roy anyone?)
> Animals can be aggressive because of their bloodlines, they can and will attack and hurt you badly.
> Animals are not cute cuddly creatures, they are all essentially ANIMALS. When people remove the misconception that a pet is a pet and a wild animal is a wild animal and neither share any traits, arguments like this won't arise.
> This is not saying a pitbull will, but they have a much higher chance of attacking. Any person who has worked with animals knows that some breeds are much more aggressive.
> ...



WOAH! I think you are the severely misinformed one.

German Shepherd? I've heard of multiple GSD's being severely aggressive. I've seen aggressive "family dogs" (Labs, Goldens, etc).

Hrm...so if all of those M Vick dogs were "bred for aggression", then why are they living in homes cuddling with young children right now?

I think it sucks that people can't be accepting of a breed. I don't see why a Golden or a Lab can be a companion, but yet a Pit can't because it will bite you're face off? Not true, by any means.

There are millions of people out there who have adopted shelter Pits with no know background...and those Pits are loved family members.


It really sickens me when people "put down" Pits. These are probably the type of being who have never been "attacked" by slopping wet Pittie kisses to you're face....once it happens, you will always love this breed. I have never met a mean Pit Bull in my life....and I have been around mulitple Pits.


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 4, 2009)

Pits are just like any other dog. ANY dog can be aggressive. 

Cocker spaniels have WAY more reported dog bites than do pits. Small dogs (chis, terriers) bit A LOT more often. No one reports that because they are small dogs. 

Also, the thing with "Two pit bulls attacked me out of no where" is the thing that how many people ACTUALLY know many breeds of dog? Any dog with a box-y head and the right build is automatically assumed to be a pit. A yucky lab could be labeled a pit from a novice's viewpoint. No one actually knows how many "pit" attacks are actually pits. 

Frankly, all of the pits I've ever met have been sweet, loving, friendly, and gentle pets. Moreso than the many many small breed dogs I meet who are nasty and aggressive.

Brandy if you are SERIOUS about owning a pit, you can adopt one of the many pits in foster homes/shelters in Ottawa. They have been grandfathered in but still don't have homes. Owning one of these dogs would not be illegal HOWEVER it is a huge responsibility because of the stereotypes and the prejudice against the breed. 

If you have one of these dogs you need to be responsible and MAKE SURE that when you are in public or your dog is around other people that it is behaved and one of the best darn dogs a person has ever met, because of how the breed is seen to people who may not be well informed.


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Spring wrote: *


> "Ohh, I have a pitbull.. I must be tough".


Lool... I know i'm tough already:coolness:


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> I wouldn't suggest a pitbull for you brandy, I wouldn't suggest them for anyone, they've been bred for aggression.
> If you want a guard dog get one that has been bred for obedience, a suggestion would be a german shepherd.


You''ll NEVER find me owning a GS, me, my brother and my boyfriend were all attacked by one, now i'm not saying I don't want one because those few were ding-dongs, but if I were to rough-house play with one.. and then that memory come back.. 




> If you want something that statistically has a much higher chance of chewing your face off? By all means get a pitbull.



Will do 

If you don't belive I can do it, I guess i'll just have to show you, hmm ?


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 4, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Cocker spaniels have WAY more reported dog bites than do pits. Small dogs (chis, terriers) bit A LOT more often. No one reports that because they are small dogs.



*whistles* Sparky has more dog bites then any pit i know.. haha. But to make it super clear ITS NOT MY FAULT. 

He was super sick, where I almost had to put him down, and got him babysat because I didn't want to leave him alone and he got uhm 'beat up' by a 7 year old, but i'm pleased to announce he hasn't had a uhm 'fight' since feburary.


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.strongerthanall.net/kidsnpits.html


----------



## werecatrising (Aug 4, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> The argument of breed/deed is powered by misinformation. It is like saying a hand raised tiger will not bite your arm off the second it gets a chance (Siegfried and Roy anyone?)
> Animals can be aggressive because of their bloodlines, they can and will attack and hurt you badly.
> Animals are not cute cuddly creatures, they are all essentially ANIMALS. When people remove the misconception that a pet is a pet and a wild animal is a wild animal and neither share any traits, arguments like this won't arise.
> This is not saying a pitbull will, but they have a much higher chance of attacking. Any person who has worked with animals knows that some breeds are much more aggressive.
> ...


How many dogs do you deal with on a daily basis? As someone who deals with hundreds of dogs a week, I can tell you this is one of the most inaccurate statements I have read in a long time.


----------



## Becknutt (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a pit/boxer mix and she is the BEST dog ever! I agree with the suggestion that you visit a shelter, there are a lot of pit mixes that need homes, due to their bad reputation.


----------



## Saudade (Aug 4, 2009)

*werecatrising wrote*


> How many dogs do you deal with on a daily basis? As someone who deals with hundreds of dogs a week, I can tell you this is one of the most inaccurate statements I have read in a long time.


Not as inaccurate as your comment.
CDC research study
You know the centre of disease control, possibly some of the most in the know people in the world when it comes to people dieing?
I'm just saying...
We can take your practical experience, which is one person or we can take the statistics which covers every death by canine in the USA over a period of time and... You know what? I think I'll choose the scientific basis.

End of story, please stop quoting my posts, I can honestly not be bothered checking this thread, if you choose to buy an animal that is prone to violence and spend the rest of your life with it happily with no problems? Good for you, great! I'm happy for you. But if you are mauled, that's your problem.
If you want to keep this argument going send me a PM by all means, but I have Real Life to continue on with.
Best of luck.


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 4, 2009)

Any dog can be 'vicious' .. it's all how their braught up.. how do you think it's legal to own a wolf. 

No offence Dave, but your oppinion wont change my mind.. I'm just looking for good mixes so don't try to change my mind, won't work


----------



## werecatrising (Aug 4, 2009)

The number of deaths attributed to pits may be higher due to their strength, but the number of attacks if far outnumbered by other breeds.


----------



## CKGS (Aug 4, 2009)

While I do agree that there are certain things bred into a dog Dave. I do have to disagree with your statements. Look into the pit's past before casting a sentence. 
Do you know what the APBT was bred for? A fighting dog (if you didn't know). BUT before you talk about the aggression bred into them- they were bred to be dog aggressive, not human aggressive. The 'handler' had to be able to split up the dogs and not get bit. This was a much desired trait. 
Another common misconception is their 'lock jaws'. Not true at all. 
Most attacks by pits have to do with improper owners for this breed. As with any large, strong breed they require owners who can control and harnass their drive, whether it be prey or otherwise. This does not mean big strong men but cool headed, confident people who can take a leadership role. 
Any breed- large or small- has gotten it's reputation because we humans have given it to them. We have allowed it to happen. 
I had a GSD and a Rottweiler (since passed on) at the same time. I am a small woman, 5 feet 3 inches, and I had control over these 2 at all times. Both were the perfect pets for my home because I put in the time and energy to train them. They did not run loose and terrorize the neighborhood. My GSD had high drive so anything running could trigger that but she was taught to harness that. My Rott had a tendency towards not liking strangers to pet him so he was socialized early on to accept the petting (even if he was less than thrilled with it). 
I mention these 2 dogs because they have also been on the chopping block (so to say) quite a few times. Yet they can be some of the best dogs. 
I do agree that some dogs need mentally stronger owners than others and a high driven dog (of any breed) may require this.


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Aug 4, 2009)

Why do you want a pitbull? What are the specific traits about them you like? 
Just so that you know- a lot of places that have breed specific legislation in place are also working on banning mixed breeds that resemble the breed that is banned. Be sure to check into that.

If you are wanting a mixed breed I would recommend going through a shelter or rescue. The intentional breeding of mixed breed dogs is most often done irresponsibly.


----------



## LionsRawr (Aug 4, 2009)

Beware living in a city where pitbulls are banned, be prepared to be able to prove that he/she is a mix and not purebred. I know plenty of people who had their Labs (yes purebred), Boxers, American Bulldogs, and bull breed mixes taken away because neighbors claimed that the dog was a pitbull. The only way to get back your dog from authorities is to have documented proof (solid proof) that the dog is not a purebred pit. This happened alot in Ontario and also in my town here in Ohio where pits are banned. 

Beware of ignorant fearful people. Because many will not hesitate to call ac about a "pitbull". 

I had a foster dog that was a Boxer/Pointer and I had many people ask me if she was a pitbull.

Really any Pit mix is awesome. Lab/Pit was what came to my mind. Mainly because I have a great yellow Lab . Also I have known some wonderful Pit/Border Collies. Also beware that even mixed with a Lab some Lab lines are showing aggression and too much drive. I was mauled by two purebredLabs when I was 13. 

Pitbulls are very people and family driven. My brother has a9 year old purebred female Pit that he saved from the fighting ring. She was a loser nearly dead when he saw her chained in a backyard. He offered $100 for her just so he could get her out of the situation. Thats when she was 2. It took two more years to bring her back and have her become a normal dog. She lives with him and his three other dogs (outside of my city) and with his two daughters. She is never left unsupervised but she also has shown no human aggression ever. She however had to work on her dog aggression and she has to be managed in a different way. But she is a very very good dog. 

Any breed has the ability to cause damage or even kill a person. I have seen many more human aggressive Labs and Golden Retrievers (especially Goldens) than human aggressive Pits. Pitbulls just airn't for first time dog owners. Mainly because they need serious socialization as puppies. If you socialize socialize socialize your dog will grow up with no dog or human aggresion issues. And that goes for ANY BREED. My brother was told that his two JRT/Pit mixes would never be okay with other dogs. But he just took them to all sorts of places with other dogs. They now visit the park weekly as 2 year olds. Same as his Lab/Husky mix.

Really its just a matter of finding a dog with a personality that suits your life style.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey Brandy, I can't remember what I was watching on TV, it was like an animal cruelty type thing and on it an investigator was sent out to take two stray dogs off the street. Both the dogs were pitbull mixes, but one looked like a pitbull and the other didn't, even though they were defo mixes, the one that looked like a pitbull had to be put to sleep. Just saying this incase you get a mix that looks like a pitbull, and end up having to have it put to sleep. 
Pitbulls are very cute dogs though!


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 4, 2009)

Pit lab!!! I dealt with three pups and they were so cute an handsome.


----------



## BSAR (Aug 4, 2009)

I just thought I would add something into this.
Like said before all dogs can be vicious and bite. Espcially guard dogs, they may be trained to attack an enemy or stranger but they can turn on you in a second. 

Pit bulls aren't the only ones with bad reputations on biting, Akita's are just as much. And Akita's have been known for a longer time to be agressive.


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 4, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> This does not mean big strong men but cool headed, confident people who can take a leadership role.



I'm cool, confident :coolness:



Anyways, guys, please don't fight, I didn't ask for weather I should get one or not, because I will and no one can change my mind about that but I was just wondering on possible mixes. So don't bother trying... i don't care :biggrin2:



..Don't be suprised if my dog ever ends up like this.. 







haha =) 

Although i'd *prefer* a girl, it wouldn't matter.. 

..So vicious.. :rollseyes


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a pitbull/boxer mix  Her name is Pebbles, she is 7 months old and the sweetest dog ever. She is also very smart. She has never showed signs of aggression and I can guarntee you she never will. 

I will post pics of her later


----------



## Flash (Aug 4, 2009)

Brandy, I'm a dog walker and have dealt with several pits and I loved them all. They were mushes and very loving. One time I was walking Madison and another dog jumped the fence and came at us, she hid behind my legs with her tail between her legs. The dog stopped and went back and I turned around and said, AND YOUR A PITBULL??? She looked at me with those sweet eyes for protection. 

I was bit by a cocker spaniel and a Dachsund so small dogs can be just as dangerous. 

I'd go to the shelter for a pit mix there's plenty to choose from.


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 4, 2009)

you guys are meany butts!

I go on the local shelters website...

guess what stares back at me

Dammit

A pit

, I had names picked out, Bella for a girl and Armani for a boy..

HER NAME IS BELLA, FOR FUDGE SAKE I'M TURNING TO MUSH..:blushan:



P.S > shes the color I want to.. brindle..

dsgkhfkjbnckjgdfhcvkjnb


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 5, 2009)

I would get a pit bull in a heart beat if they were a breed that would fit into my lifestyle. They are active dogs (terriers) and I am not that active. They are wonderful dogs if raised properly. I would rather have a put bill than a Chihuahua. 
Pits are just the current breed that is targeted. It has been Rotiweilers, German Shepherds, and other breeds have been targeted before. Helen Keller, who was blind, deaf and mute had a pit. She had to have complete trust in the dog. 

Don't you just hate when the dog you want is there when you aren't ready yet? Maybe she will still be there when you are ready. Or you could go get her now.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 5, 2009)

I fell in love with a brindle Pit before, Brandy. Her name was Bella. My "friend" adopted her on impulse from the local animal shelter....then returned her a few months later when she decided that Bella was "old news". I still see Bella going in and out of the animal shelter from time to time....I don't know why, as she was the sweetest dog. I would adopt her if I could, but I have kitties (she didn't like cats) and we can't have a 2nd dog right now.....plus, I would never own a Pit while renting because most places won't allow certain breeds and a Pit is one of them .


----------



## PepnFluff (Aug 6, 2009)

I loove pitties! They're not banned here but everyone thinks they're pyscho's? Out of all the doggies I've met the pitties have been the sweetest! And the least aggressive. I look after these kids on Mondays and this week the blimen golden retriever bit me! Broke skin bit me! I'd rather a pitty any day.


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 6, 2009)

I think the reason pitbulls are SOOO well behaved is because their owners know they'll get judged at the slightest growl, or anything like that.. so in my oppinion their the best behaved dogs.


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 6, 2009)

Exactly that, Brandy. You have to be so on top of training and obedience that way no one can ever say "Well so and so's pit, they're a right terror". You want people to meet your dog and go "So and so's pit is such an AMAZING dog, I don't get the bad rap!"

We just found out today that pit/bully breeds are actually banned in our town. 0.0 And so are their mixes or any dog that LOOKS like one. How stupid is that? Any dog that looks like a bully breed. It's just ridiculous. We have a lab/pit mix, and John works for the city. Obviously no one has carted Cooper away, and we know the town treasurer has a Staffie, and brings it to parades and walks it around the town square often. They must not be enforcing it at all.


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 6, 2009)

Doesn't look like Ottawa is lifting the ban anyttime soon =/


----------



## Spring (Aug 6, 2009)

Those bans are a bit silly anyways regardless of whether it's the breed or what ever.. since the people who weren't training their dogs properly and not being responsible (the one's causing all the problems) probably wouldn't listen to the laws anyways, so it only hurts the responsible people.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 6, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Doesn't look like Ottawa is lifting the ban anyttime soon =/


As it is a province wide ban, I don't think Ottawa can do much about it even if they wanted to. 
I think there is a group trying to get the ban lifted. Their first appeal was rejected, but they are trying again. You could find out more about them and what you can do to get rid of the ban.


----------



## Rayen (Aug 6, 2009)

Ugh bans on certain breeds/pets is really strange to me.

When I was young a friend of my parents' got two baby rats when we still lived in Alberta, they got them both spayed/neutered and went about their way. Eventually someone reported them and they were killed without any questions asked. They put it in the paper and everything as this big deed to the community, like these two altered rats were going to breed and multiply like crazy and spread rats all over the place. They were two pet rats, the owners had even gone the extra mile to get them both altered so they're obviously seeing a vet frequently. Two loving, cared for members of a family were killed because of some insane laws. 

I've been bit by dogs, small dogs, big dogs. Some were deliberate, others weren't. I'm not about to go into a fit of panicked crazy because of a pit bull that might attack me. I don't think I've ever come across an aggressive pit bull. Same with all the other aggressive breeds that just sort of flump to the ground and demand to be hugged. My cairn terrier is more likely to rip my face off than any of the pit bulls I've met. Even my australian shepherd would be more likely to! Poor little guys, they have such a bad reputation. They're so cute and fun.


----------



## myLoki (Aug 7, 2009)

I love Pits! I've never owned one but I own a Rotty and I know all about people judging a dog because of the way it looks.

On the other hand, I rather get bitten by a small dog than a Pitbull. 

Also, I have two Chihuahuas and they are the best behaved little dogs in the world. Lets not classify ALL small dogs as yappy and ill-behaved. Last night I went through the drive thru at Jack in the Box and the guy was really impressed with my dogs. He said "Wow! That's the calmest Chihuahua I've ever seen. Usually they're trying to bite my head off right about now. Why don't my guys do that? I wish I could say its because I trained them not to but honestly its all their own personality. If they had turned out to be yappy dogs, of course I would make sure I trained it out of them. They are naturally laid back little dudes and I really didn't have much to do with it. So I think there is something to be said about the innate personality of the dog.

Like Cesar Milan says, "First animal, then breed, then name." 

t.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 7, 2009)

I am glad they cant band a indivisoual breed in the state of texas. State law never knew that tell they tried to pass branning pits in dalllas they cant cause of that standing law. 

But I owned a pit and jewel was the sweetest dog in the world pits are not for the fante of heart type dogs. But boy they are sweet and loving. 

I would own a pit in a heartbeat if I could. But I dont have the time right now.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 7, 2009)

*THANK YOU! I hate people labeling small dogs. We have ALWAYS owned small dogs and never had yippy ones. I had 7 small dogs few weeks ago and we took them to the park, to Petco on a day when there were tons of animals at the shot clinic. All those dogs and ALL 7 dogs were so well behaved. They got petsand just sat there behaving. Everyone was in shock how was it we had 7 SMALL dogs behaving. I kept repeating training not allowing the dogs to get away with things. I had 2 12wk old chihuahuas, 3 pomeranians (2 4yr olds and a 5yr old), a 16yr old pekingese and a 4yr old shitzu-cocker-poodle mix. Umm don't ask what we call her when people want to say she can't be a mutt. Eh tell you anyways Sh*tCockaPoo.*

*Oh and since I was little we have had 14 small dogs (between me,my mom and grandma) not once has anyone of those dogs bitten. Currently wejust have the 7. *

*myLoki wrote: *


> Lets not classify ALL small dogs as yappy and ill-behaved. Last night I went through the drive thru at Jack in the Box and the guy was really impressed with my dogs. He said "Wow! That's the calmest Chihuahua I've ever seen. Usually they're trying to bite my head off right about now. Why don't my guys do that? I wish I could say its because I trained them not to but honestly its all their own personality. If they had turned out to be yappy dogs, of course I would make sure I trained it out of them. They are naturally laid back little dudes and I really didn't have much to do with it. So I think there is something to be said about the innate personality of the dog.
> 
> Like Cesar Milan says, "First animal, then breed, then name."
> 
> t.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 7, 2009)

Illegal dog flighting is on the up in Yorkshire - UK - and I've read many an article of attacks by these dogs, so I couldn't ever advocate anyone wanting to have one as a pet. NOT the dog's fault, but how can anyone possibly guarantee in this day and age that the pup you get is from a purebred?


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 7, 2009)

i had two pitbill great dane mixes. 
both dogs very very different. both very affectionate but the female very very portective where the male could be shot by an intruder and hed wag his tail and lick them some more


----------



## CKGS (Aug 7, 2009)

It is sad that small dogs also get bad raps because of irresponsible owners also. I had a min pin (rip) whom was extremely well behaved and trained. I didn't want anyone saying , "You have one of those anklebiters" and showing them indeed I do have one. I wanted to show them that my 'anklebiter' would just as soon NOT taste their hairy legs/calves... Lol. 
She was a great dog.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 7, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> It is sad that small dogs also get bad raps because of irresponsible owners also. I had a min pin (rip) whom was extremely well behaved and trained. I didn't want anyone saying , "You have one of those anklebiters" and showing them indeed I do have one. I wanted to show them that my 'anklebiter' would just as soon NOT taste their hairy legs/calves... Lol.
> She was a great dog.


I love small dogs!


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Saffy wrote: *


> Illegal dog flighting is on the up in Yorkshire - UK - and I've read many an article of attacks by these dogs, so I couldn't ever advocate anyone wanting to have one as a pet. NOT the dog's fault, but how can anyone possibly guarantee in this day and age that the pup you get is from a purebred?



They don't have to be purebred... 

=/


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Aug 7, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Saudade wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The argument of breed/deed is powered by misinformation. It is like saying a hand raised tiger will not bite your arm off the second it gets a chance (Siegfried and Roy anyone?)
> ...



It's all in how they are raised, seriously guys. I have a coworker of mine that raises her three pits with her infant and toddler! Those dogs wouldn't harm a hair on any of their heads! I've met some incredibly aggressive Goldens(i've actually had to shoot one of them), New Foundlands and Border Collies, which are typically calm dogs. A great Pyrennese that I knew would attack any animals smaller than itself, while a great protection against foxes and what not, not good on a farm with baby sheep. 

My friend raised her German Shepard puppies, both Maddie and Koda teaching them rabbits were good, Maddie still *tries* to kill them, but Koda lays down and lets them hop around with no real interest in them. Same with her three Cockapoo's, Daimien is fine with them, he'll sleep curled up with a rabbit, the other three will not- raised in different situations! 

My dad's friend bred Rotties for a long time and his two females, Jill and Sasha were the friendliest rotties you could ever met, but his male. Well let's just say if you weren't a male, don't approach him, he'll rip your face off. Jill and Sasha he had as puppies, he rescued the male from an abusive situation. 

Akitas, Chows and Doberman's (Can't remember the last two, but not Pits) have the highest percentages of turning on their masters, but there isn't anything said that they have to. A school buddy of mine has had this Akita for 11 years and it acts like a lab, Rae had a Doby mix and it was more loyal than most shepards. A dog breed shouldn't be ruled or judged by a few people's actions with the breed. It's like saying kids can't own Netherland Dwarfs or Britannia Petites because they'll break them, I mean come on! That's not fair to the kids nor the rabbits when looked at from both angles. 

If you are going to get a Pit, or Pit mix, just spend alot of time getting to know the dog before you bring it home, and be prepared for obeidience classes and a lot of training with it.


----------



## BethM (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm afraid of all large dogs. 

I was bitten by a Norwegian Elk Hound when I was 2, and I've been terrified of large dogs since then. I freaked out over the weekend, when the neighbor's black lab ran up to me, even though it was wagging it's tail.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 7, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> It is sad that small dogs also get bad raps because of irresponsible owners also. I had a min pin (rip) whom was extremely well behaved and trained. I didn't want anyone saying , "You have one of those anklebiters" and showing them indeed I do have one. I wanted to show them that my 'anklebiter' would just as soon NOT taste their hairy legs/calves... Lol.
> She was a great dog.


I have a Doxie/Pin Mix mix (Sammy) and he has more of a "Min Pin" side to him then a Doxie side. I had a purebred Min Pin as a kid, so I remember exactly how Zack behaved....my mom never worked with him, so he was a little terror.

Sammy was adopted by us at 9 months old (he is almost 2 now) and he doesn't like his feet touched, hates belly rubs most of the time (will "mouth" you", sometimes when you pet him he will "mouth" you. I think it is because his former owners never worked with him as a puppy...he's got the same personality in that sense as a Min Pin whom has never been worked with....it is really annoying sometimes, lol.


----------



## CKGS (Aug 7, 2009)

Dachshunds can be quite the nasty little devils too if not handled young and raised properly. My aunt breeds these fiesty little 'firecrackers' (as she calls them). My min pin was a joy to handle and never even attempted to be aggressive with us. Most were surprised she lived with so many kids and never bit or snapped at them. A couple of my aunt's dachshunds will though. I think you could have a mix that could be exhibiting both breeds behaviours there Amy. Lol. They are both spitfires!


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 7, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> Dachshunds can be quite the nasty little devils too if not handled young and raised properly. My aunt breeds these fiesty little 'firecrackers' (as she calls them). My min pin was a joy to handle and never even attempted to be aggressive with us. Most were surprised she lived with so many kids and never bit or snapped at them. A couple of my aunt's dachshunds will though. I think you could have a mix that could be exhibiting both breeds behaviours there Amy. Lol. They are both spitfires!


Sam definitely shines out as more "Min Pin", lol. The groomer even said she could definitely tell he had Min Pin in him by the way he acted. I loooove Doxies, my favorite breed ever. We are probably going to get Sammy a sister Doxie in a few years, if he will accept one! I think Doxies and Doxie mixes are just the cutest little things...I love "puppy eyes" and giggle everytime I see Sammy doing it..haha!


----------



## CKGS (Aug 8, 2009)

My aunts doxies are like that too. Lol. I walk in her house and they see this sucker coming a mile away. They give me those 'eyes' and I'm all theirs for the rest of the day. LOL


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok I have to admit, my brothers uncles' pitbull (pure bred, he was born before the law and didn't switch owners so hes allowed) is aloot more behaved then Sparky. 

h34r2

Not in the sense Sparky will bite, which he hasnt since januaryD) but just, manners. Sparky will run out the door with his leash on to go pee, where as Tyson walks right beside his owner. Just plain better manners, so I have a pom... and a pitbull has more etiquette so it's obviously not based on breed. (but the fact he's just allowed to go outside now, and i'm working on it)

:twitch:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 10, 2009)

DEF not the breed, my Golden Retriever (Luca) is very very very well behaved. My neighbour's Golden Retriever (jona) is the opposite... he bites too, territorial and will attack anything. Jona is what you can call vicious, strange... coming from a golden retriever.

so you adopting from the shelteR?


----------



## Jenson (Aug 10, 2009)

Pits are brilliant dogs, I absolutely love them. I have 3 Akita Inu, they are all lovely, sweet dogs and my male is an ex fighting dog. It doesn't matter what the breed is, it's the the people that make the dog!I think myboy is living proof of this, having such a horrible start to life and now he is the softest, most trustworthy dog I know. 







And this is Simba, a purebred rednose who belongs to a neighbour (a 50 year old woman) who is unable to walk him due to illness. I walk Simba for her everyday and he's just fantastic. Very, very strong but a massive big heart and lots of love for everybody he meets. He's also great with other dogs. He's an AmStaff x, obviously. I love him to bits!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 10, 2009)

Must... have.. Kayleigh's ... Akitas!!!!
Very cool that you have one.. I've never even seen one in real life.


----------



## Jenson (Aug 10, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Must... have.. Kayleigh's ... Akitas!!!!
> Very cool that you have one.. I've never even seen one in real life.


Thanks! They are amazing dogs, they have such dignity and they are extremely loyal and protective.


----------



## CKGS (Aug 10, 2009)

What is an Akita Inu? Is that a cross between a Akita and a Shiba Inu? Beautiful dogs btw.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 11, 2009)

KAYLEIGH! I LOVE YOUR DOGS!! (shussh don't let Luca hear..  ) I love the one on the very left, he/she mixes with the wall.

Very pretty.


----------



## Jenson (Aug 11, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> What is an Akita Inu? Is that a cross between a Akita and a Shiba Inu? Beautiful dogs btw.


No the Akita Inu is what the Japanese consider to be the "true" Akita dog. They don't like the more common Akita (the big, black masked Akita that most people know and love) which were developed by crossing with German Shepherds and Mastiffs during the war. The Japanese Kennel Club campaigned to get their original "pure Akita" recognized a few years ago, and the FCI and all kennel clubs around the world except the AKC and CKC agreed and the breed was split into the Akita (or American Akita) and the Akita Inu (Japanese Akita) in 2005. Unfortunatly the AKita Inu is very, very rare in the USA and Canada and still uncommon in Europe. There are only about 150 of them in the UK at the moment!

Here is an Akita Inu next to an Akita, as you can see quite a large size and shape difference. The Akita has the famous "bear head" and the Inu has a smaller, triangle shaped head with slanting eyes. The Akita Inu only comes in three colours, red/white, brindle or pure white and never with any black markings. The Akita comes in all colours. They are also quite different in temperament. Sadly there is still a great deal of confusion and people often get them mixed up!


----------



## Jenson (Aug 11, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> KAYLEIGH! I LOVE YOUR DOGS!! (shussh don't let Luca hear..  ) I love the one on the very left, he/she mixes with the wall.
> 
> Very pretty.


Thank you! :biggrin2:


----------



## Serious (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, saudade doesn't want to be quoted anymore and have to see rebuttals, so I guess I won't. I wrote a few research papers last semester and the one before that on pitbulls, media and bite and attack statistics, though, as well as breed specific legislation. Obviously I'm pretty passionate about this, even though I don't own a "bad" breed, so I can't not respond.

The problem with things like the CDC study is that there is no "real" pitbull. What is a pitbull? Do tell. We'd all kind of like to know. Is it only an American Pit Bull Terrier? What about all of the mixes, the "bully" types, staffordshires, bull terriers? Does a short-haired dog with a big jaw become a pitbull just because it attacks someone? It really seems to be the case. There have been countless cases of misidentification of breed when people are attacked, simply because people can't tell a pitbull from a cane corso from a dogo argentino from a labrador mix. I saw one article where a dog with one blue eye, relatively narrow jaw and GSD type coloring was being called a "pitbull." I saw another where it looked more like a rhodesian ridgeback cross. Who do you think is deciding what the breed of the dogs are after attacks? Dog experts, long-time APBT breeders? Are you really going to assume that legislators, attack victims and statistic writers are all dog experts? Animals are my life, and even I can't always tell an APBT from a lookalike breed or mix. Do you have any idea how many of these stories report "huge" pitbulls, when APBTs are really about medium sized dogs?

Also, as someone thinking about entering the field of science, I'm somewhat annoyed people cite such a thing as a "scientific study." There _are_ no breed-specific truly scientific attack/bite statistics, exactly because of the aforementioned problems. "It looked like a ___ so it is a ___" has never been a part of any kind of scientific reporting. Unless they personally DNA tested each and every dog to make up the statistics, it's no more scientific than a widely held opinion.

Pitbulls are not bred for human aggression. They are bred for dog-on-dog aggression, which is a very different drive. I've actually been looking for a personal protection dog in the past year, and I know to steer clear from pitbulls- as do all other dog people- because they're NOT human aggressive or territorial enough to do the job reliably. Misguided idiots with an ego problem to sort out think that they'll make good protection dogs because they're "vicious," and then the poor dog ends up in a shelter after years of beating and neglect failed to make it vicious. A fighting dog can't be aggressive towards people, because people are the ones that are grabbing them and dragging them out of the pit after they've been ripping at another dog. If it turns around and attacks its handler, what do you think that handler's going to do? It's not like people who fight dogs love them, after all.

If you're adopting, you have even less to worry about than usual. I've worked with dogs in more than one rescue, and because of the pitbull's reputation and ovepopulation, only the best, most well-behaved ones are put up for adoption. There's just too many of them for them to put up any more than that. 

I had a friend who had a hound/pitbull mix she adopted, and the rescue put on his paperwork that he was "hound/terrier" mix. Because he's leggy and brindle, she just tells everyone he's part plott hound, and because most people aren't exactly dog savvy, no one can tell the difference. So if you want a pitbullish type, I suggest getting one that the shelter marks as a "terrier mix," first off, and then making sure it resembles a breed with a more benign reputation, like a lab or something. Boxer/terrier mix or lab/terrier mix is common code for pitbull-type, by the by.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 11, 2009)

I highly recommend everyone check out this video from Best Friends Animal Society. They were they one's who rehabilitated the Michael Vick Pit Bulls who actually physically fought and were cruelly trained for it. Those dogs went into loving family homes, I remember hearing that one even become a therapy dog. 

[align=center][flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/QHpPSTaSRHc[/flash]
[/align]


----------



## CKGS (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you Kaleigh! I think obth of the types of the Akitas are absolutely gorgeous! One of the big bear types is always at the vet I go to. He is nearly 11 and has alot of health problems but his family adores him and they said they have spent thousands on him and will spend that and more if they have to his last little bit. That's devotion. They have nothing negative to say about the breed and have often times made me want one. 
Your babies are gorgeous! I am sure you hear that alot. Lol.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the video Erika.


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 12, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> so you adopting from the shelteR?


I can't , pitbulls are illegal here.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 13, 2009)

oh... not even half mixes?


----------



## Jenson (Aug 13, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> Thank you Kaleigh! I think obth of the types of the Akitas are absolutely gorgeous! One of the big bear types is always at the vet I go to. He is nearly 11 and has alot of health problems but his family adores him and they said they have spent thousands on him and will spend that and more if they have to his last little bit. That's devotion. They have nothing negative to say about the breed and have often times made me want one.
> Your babies are gorgeous! I am sure you hear that alot. Lol.


Yeah me too I love both types, the Americans are so big and hunky! I plan to add one to my pack at some point. They are really fantastic dogs. Yeah I get stopped all the time when I'm out walking them, people always want to pet them! :rollseyes


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 13, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> oh... not even half mixes?


Noooope


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 13, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> oh... not even half mixes?


It doesn't even have to be a pit bull. Any dog that even looks like one can be considered one. Basically a medium sized, short haired dog with a large jaw could get you in trouble. A stocky lab with no bully breeds in it can be considered a pit bull.
Ontario has some issues with some things.


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 14, 2009)

haha yes they do.. 
-.- 
I`m moving to Quebec.. 
or atleast i hope, when i`m 18


----------

